
GenRL: PyTorch-First Reinforcement Learning Library - twm-as
https://github.com/SforAiDl/genrl
======
twm-as
RL research is moving faster than ever before. In order to keep up with the
growing trend and ensure that RL research remains reproducible, GenRL aims to
aid faster paper reproduction and benchmarking by providing the following main
features

PyTorch-first: Modular, Extensible and Idiomatic Python

Tutorials and Documentation: We have over 20 tutorials assuming no knowledge
of RL concepts. Basic explanations of algorithms in Bandits, Contextual
Bandits, RL, Deep RL, etc.

Unified Trainer and Logging class: code reusability and high-level UI

Ready-made algorithm implementations: ready-made implementations of popular RL
algorithms.

Faster Benchmarking: automated hyperparameter tuning, environment
implementations, etc.

We want to make RL a more accessible field and would love to hear feedback on
how we are doing so far!

